# Candybar et icone telechargement



## dark_phil (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'utilise candybar (derniere version) sur mon MBP avec SL et tout va bien... sauf que je n'arrive pas à changer l'icone 'telechargements'  sur le dock... tous les autres sont ok, appli, documents, corbeille, etc... c'est juste celui-la... j'ai utilisé plusieurs sets d'icones avec le même pb...
je dois merd.... quelque part mais je ne vois pas ou 
dites moi si vous avez une idée...
merci


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Janvier 2010)

Essai en faisant pomme+i et en faisant copier/coller ta nouvelle icône pour ce dossier.


----------



## dark_phil (17 Janvier 2010)

J'obtiens le même résultat. cela modifie bien l'icone du dossier 'telechargements' dans le finder mais sur le dock il apparait 1 seconde au demarrage puis est remplacé par l'icone standard...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Essaye en virant le fichier com.apple.dock.plist dans le dossier /Home/Bibliothèque/Preferences.


----------



## dark_phil (17 Janvier 2010)

ca n'a rien changé... en fait je crois que le soucis vient du fait qu'il affiche un apercu du dernier fichier téléchargé. je pense que c'est ca qui fait disparaitre mon ptit cochon en 3D 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------

j'ai trouvé... click-droit sur l'icone du dock + afficher comme dossier (et non pas comme pile), et j'ai mon ptit cochon en 3d.
merci pour vos réponses et désolé pour le dérangement


----------



## PHILTI (27 Janvier 2010)

dark_phil a dit:


> ca n'a rien changé... en fait je crois que le soucis vient du fait qu'il affiche un apercu du dernier fichier téléchargé. je pense que c'est ca qui fait disparaitre mon ptit cochon en 3D
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------
> 
> ...



Et pour revenir en arrière ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

PHILTI a dit:


> Et pour revenir en arrière ?



Tu lis le message que tu as cité à l'envers


----------



## PHILTI (27 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu lis le message que tu as cité à l'envers



Euh ...
Chuis paumé ...


Ma bêtise, c'est que je ne parviens plus à mettre la main sur l'icône original du folder "Téléchargement/Downmload" que je voudrais remettre.

Merci à toi.

PH


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

PHILTI a dit:


> Euh ...
> Chuis paumé ...
> 
> 
> ...



Essai de faire pomme + X (couper dans le menu) dans la fenêtre information de ton icone téléchargement.


----------



## PHILTI (27 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Essai de faire pomme + X (couper dans le menu) dans la fenêtre information de ton icone téléchargement.



Yes, merci !

Est-il possible avec Candybar de gérer des "configurations favorites" ?

Exemple :
Config 1 = config de base Mac OS
Config 2 = je customise d'une certaine façon
Config 3 = je customise d'une autre façon ....

Candybar ne m'est pas apparu clair sur ce point ...

Merci encore.

PH


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

PHILTI a dit:


> Yes, merci !
> 
> Est-il possible avec Candybar de gérer des "configurations favorites" ?
> 
> ...



Oui, tu peux créer divers collection d'icone et les mettre en place quand tu veux. Il suffit de mettre en place les icônes que tu veux là ou tu veux et tu les enregistres en cliquant sur la petire roue dentée en bas à gauche.


----------

